# Canadian Solar - CSIQ



## thresa (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know why CSIQ has declined?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Not familiar with this stock, but there are many reasons why a stock would decline. Looking at the valuation metrics, it's extremely expensive. Traders might be taking profits, so it might just be a pull back.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Canadian Solar (CSIQ) agreeing to acquire Sharp's Recurrent Energy solar operation for $265M.
Recurrent, founded in 2006, has developed and sold more than 520 MW of solar projects and has a project pipeline of 3.3 GW and 1.1 GW in signed contracts, with developments across North America including California and Texas.
CSIQ says the purchase will increase its total solar project pipeline by ~4 GW to 8.5 GW and its late-stage project pipeline by 1 GW to 2.4 GW.
Source: SeekingAlpha










Source: http://www.4-traders.com/CANADIAN-SOLAR-INC-36332/company/

Charts: http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/gallery.html?CSIQ


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"GUELPH, Ontario, Feb. 17, 2015 -- Canadian Solar Inc (NASDAQ: CSIQ), one of the world's largest solar power companies, today announced that it has acquired six solar power projects totaling 46 MW in the United Kingdom.

"Four projects totaling 40.5 MW DC are under construction, and are expected to be connected to the grid in March 2015. An additional two projects totaling 5.5 MW DC are expected to start construction before the end of February, and are expected to be connected to the grid in the second quarter of 2015.

(...)

"Together, these six projects will produce approximately 50,183 kilowatt-hours (kWh) of electricity per year, which is will displace approximately 38,140 metric tons of carbon dioxide per year, equivalent to removing over 7,276 cars from Britain's roads."

http://www.4-traders.com/CANADIAN-SOLAR-INC-36332/?type_recherche=rapide&mots=csiq


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you talking about the stock that has gone from $4 a share to $45 a share and then back down to $3 per share and then back to $45 a share and again dropping down to $2 or $3 a share and then shot up to around $40 a share... all in the last 7 years?

No, I don't know why this stock is down lately. It's quite surprising. lol.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw this in the G&M Sat Oct 19 today. Class-action law suite. If you purchased CSIQ between late May 2009 to June 1 2010, you may receive $ from legal proceedings http://www.siskinds.com/canadian-solar-inc/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's been years since i looked at this company but wasn't it originally a korean company masquerading with "canadian" in its name?


----------

